# Infocus sp4805 dlp projector parts



## GKF (May 11, 2007)

hi folks
after some time spent searching the web for parts , i'm left with this question.
why does no one company offer parts like the color wheel and light tunnel as well as the other related mirrors and lenses of the light path?
infocus repair depot quoted $300 to repair.i was told by three of them they will not sell parts to the end user.
is this earth we are on ?
from the thousands world wide who are in the same boat who need these parts this should be enough for one of them to see dollar signs. if the infocus repair shops think buy refusing to sell they will make better sales of new projectors well they are sadly mistaken.if i must buy a new one it won't be infocus simply because of the refusal to sell parts. imagine if the auto retailers did that or if the movie makers did the same.
can any of you shed some light on the subject?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Infocus, BenQ, Optoma, and others don't sell many parts for their units. They want you to send it to them or buy a new one. Supporting parts sales and providing tech support are costly and they chose to not do so. They would prefer to have minimal parts available, price repairs so that most people just buy a new unit, and minimize service operations.

It is not a happy situation for those of us who would repair broken units, but that is the way much of the industry is moving.


----------



## GKF (May 11, 2007)

thanks
my real problem with this idea is when i call a repair depot and the guy tells me they have the parts there in stock
but no he will not sell them . if i will send my unit to him for repair he will use these exact same parts.
any body who knows what a screwdriver is can take apart a 4805 light path assembly.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I agree that it does not make sense from our perspective. The stock in parts that they have is likely very small, knowing that most will not pay the high price for their service. If they sold parts only, they would have to inventory much more. Also, they protect their service depots as the only place that can service the product, thus keeping their rates where they want them. They opt for attempting to provide a balance between seeming to have service available, yet discouraging service in favor of replacement. The trend is very common with the more recent entries into the consumer electronics market. Some of the more traditional vendors have done the same on some products, but have met with much resistance from the service, distributor, and dealer networks that they have established. These networks still have some value to some of the manufacturers, but the industry is moving to limited availability in parts and service for the most part.


----------



## GKF (May 11, 2007)

this point is what i had said to the repair guy at an infocus auth. repair shop .
the color wheel would cost about $10.00 to make and the light tunnel would be pennies.
so all that would need to be done is call it a repair kit and sell for $100 to $150 .
any one who owns a 4805 would buy it. infocus would then make about 1000% markup and sell about 10000 world wide. that my friends makes perfect business sense. 
my 4805 works overall perfectly other than the normal parts that every 4805 uses up.
my son plays his xbox through it.i paid $200 on ebay for it so i will never pay someone $300 to put $15 worth of parts in it.


----------

